# Quarter Horse Espresso Blend



## urbanbumpkin (Jan 30, 2013)

My first try of Quarter Horse Espresso blend, thanks to Spence's generosity.

I'd probably class is it as a mid to dark roast, nice re-sealable bags too.

I've had a few attempts with these on my kit all a straight spro.

So far I seem to get the best results. 18g=>35g in 36 secs which includes 7 secs. I still get a fair amount of mouthfeel, sweet choc and vanilla.

40 sec shots lose the mouthfeel and choc. 30 sec seems to introduce a very slight bitterness midway through. The bitterness Isn't massively unpleasant, but not for me.

Overall I quite liked these, the tasting note also mentioned strawberry but I didn't get this on my attempts. Nice to have a good roaster round the corner.


----------



## jtldurnall (Mar 16, 2015)

I'm going to pick some up over the weekend and have a crack at them myself.


----------



## urbanbumpkin (Jan 30, 2013)

I managed to pick up some of their dark horse espresso Rwanda Nkore. Their new espresso blend. I was in town really early 1 minute to 9am (trying to sort out stuff for my sons birthday party). I received a free shot on the house and had a quick chat with the barista.

New house blend is really sweet and on the dark side with hints of plumb. As it says on the bag. First try at home was really nice. 18g=>38g in 30secs. I reckon tighter will be even better.

Really quite impressed, I prefer this to their previous espresso blend.


----------



## hotmetal (Oct 31, 2013)

Hints of plumb? I prefer my coffee unleaded! ?


----------



## urbanbumpkin (Jan 30, 2013)

hotmetal said:


> Hints of plumb? I prefer my coffee unleaded!


I'd like to blame predictive text but it more likely that I'm a fat handed [email protected]


----------



## hotmetal (Oct 31, 2013)

The Oxford one used to do Sq Mile. I didn't realise they had a roastery now as well. Another one to try (after I get through my Caravan and a kilo of assorted Rave)!


----------



## Xpenno (Nov 12, 2012)

urbanbumpkin said:


> I managed to pick up some of their dark horse espresso Rwanda Nkore. Their new espresso blend. I was in town really early 1 minute to 9am (trying to sort out stuff for my sons birthday party). I received a free shot on the house and had a quick chat with the barista.
> 
> New house blend is really sweet and on the dark side with hints of plumb. As it says on the bag. First try at home was really nice. 18g=>38g in 30secs. I reckon tighter will be even better.
> 
> Really quite impressed, I prefer this to their previous espresso blend.


Interesting to see how their roasts are changing in such a short time. I guess they are learning on the fly. The first I had from there were really under developed but everytime I go back they get better and better.


----------



## urbanbumpkin (Jan 30, 2013)

2nd attempt this morning. 18g=>35 in 38 secs. Dark berries / plum with a lime twist to finish on. Dark style roast with light roast undertones...or is it the other way round.

Either way I really like it


----------



## Soll (Nov 10, 2013)

Anyone have a link for Quarterhouse espresso? Thanks


----------



## urbanbumpkin (Jan 30, 2013)

Soll said:


> Anyone have a link for Quarterhouse espresso? Thanks


There you go Sol

http://www.quarterhorsecoffee.com/collections/beans/products/dark-horse-espresso


----------



## Rhys (Dec 21, 2014)

These sound lovely, might have to get some. Looks like a longer shot suits them then? I was finding that with the CC LSOL (haven't announce what beans they were as yet).


----------



## urbanbumpkin (Jan 30, 2013)

Rhys said:


> These sound lovely, might have to get some. Looks like a longer shot suits them then? I was finding that with the CC LSOL (haven't announce what beans they were as yet).


Longer seems to suit my set up of late. Around 35g in 35secs seems to be doing it for me of late with most beans despite my experimentations.


----------



## urbanbumpkin (Jan 30, 2013)

Soll said:


> Anyone have a link for Quarterhouse espresso? Thanks


Did you try these Sol? I'd be interested to hear what other people thought of them.


----------



## Soll (Nov 10, 2013)

urbanbumpkin said:


> Did you try these Sol? I'd be interested to hear what other people thought of them.


Not yet mate, I still got to get through too many beans. It's on my list though


----------

